# Can i turn a pair of speakers into bluetooth?



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a pair of outdoor Martin Logan speakers that I will be using on my patio.

I do not wish to use a avr or anything but I would like to use my iphone or tablet to stream Bluetooth to them.

Is there anyway I can do this?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Logitech makes a blue tooth adapter but it only works on powered speakers. 

http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-speaker-adapter


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmm they are not powered unfortunately


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

I see no way to do it cheaper than buying Bluetooth speakers.
You will need electricity in all scenarios.
If there is an electrical outlet on the patio you can tap in there if you don't want to run new service.
You can hide the wire in designer conduit so it will look nice.
Home Depot will have everything you need and will talk you through how to do it.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hmmmm i guess getting power to the speakers won't be to big of a problem but how can I use something small to power them? I would like to keep it as small as possible and maybe be able to leave outside


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

What's your budget and how handy are you?

Hardwiring to the outdoor speakers then AirPlay to the AVR 2z


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

rab-byte said:


> What's your budget and how handy are you? Hardwiring to the outdoor speakers then AirPlay to the AVR 2z


I was running this very thing through my mind when I saw this! It might be much simpler to pull cable, and run off zone 2/3. I use the apple remote, and onkyo remote apps with my network a lot. I would think this easier than a BT rig. Plus, I'm not sure of the quality of BT rx/tx. Might be great, but last I heard it was still maturing. Airplay is a good option too. Not sure of its effective range.


----------

